

Programming the Commodore 64: The Definitive Guide - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/programming-books-part-3-programming-the-commodore-64/

======
rubyrescue
screen border - POKE 53280, <color> screen background - POKE 53281, <color> (i
could have those backwards but that's from memory...)

------
DanielBMarkham
Neat article. Reminds me of back in the day when the high-level language and
the metal were very close. Fun times.

